
Two Special Data Validations - eaguyhn
https://www.datafix.com.au/BASHing/2019-03-03.html
======
empath75
By the time I’m thinking about doing complex data validations in BASH, I would
hope I’d be thinking about why I havent switched to a more appropriate
programming language already.

